# ممكن اعرف اسعار السلفونيك



## phpp (11 أبريل 2012)

​*ممكن اعرف اسعار السلفونيك فى مصر 
واماكن بيعه والمواد الاخرة فى الاسكندرية د
ارجو المساعدة وجزاكم الله **خيرا*


----------



## atef7000 (12 أبريل 2012)

الأسعار تبدأ من 460 جنيه للجمدانه فما فوق حسب النوعية وهتلاقى فى ش الجيش القاهرة معظم الأنواع


----------



## Hany_Amin (18 أبريل 2012)

أ / عاطف لما سألت في شركة النيل قاللي ان السعر 11000 تقريبا للطن و ان النوع اللي عنده غازي و ان اللي في شارع الجيش ممكن يكون مغشوش
... برجاء لتوضيح لأن الموضوع انا داخل فيه جديد

شكرا للإفادة


----------



## elkemia (18 أبريل 2012)

السلفونيك العادى ودة فى منه غامق وسعره بيبدأ من 480 للجمدانة
وفى منه شفاف ودة سعره يبدأ من 500 للجمدانة
وتركيز السلفونيك دة بيكون من 60 الى 70 او 71%
اما السلفونيك الغازى فسعر الطن فعلا 11000 جنية ودة تركيزه بيكون 96%


----------



## atef7000 (19 أبريل 2012)

الأخ هانى السلفونيك الغازى الجمدانة 63 ك ب 693 جنيه وده علشان بيدى نتائج عالية جدا ولكن السلفونيك العادى ممكن يدى نفس النتائج مع اضافة المحسنات مثل التايلوز والتكسابون وحاول تجرب فى كمية صغيرة حتى تطمئن للمصدر اللى بتجيب منه


----------



## ahmed abo forn (21 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
توضيح واجب و لعدم الخلط فى المفاهيم : لا يوجد سلفونيك غازى بالسوق و ذلك لصعوبة تصنيعة و يوجد بمصر كلها حوالى 4-5 مصانع فقط لانتاج السلفونيك الغازى و لاستخدامهم لتصنيع المساحيق عالية النقاوة و عملية تصنيعة تبدا من S الكبريت و اكسدتة مرة الى SO و مرة ثانية الىSO2 و مرة ثالثة الى SO3 و ادخالة على alkylbenzene للحصول على السلفونيك الغازى

و لكن المتواجد فى الاسواق هو السلفونيك الشفاف العالى النقاوة و الجدانة 700-750 جنية و تركيزة 90%-92% و لا يوجد اكثر من ذلك و تحدى 
و الشفاف العادى الجمدانة ب 520-540 جنية تركيز 87%-89%
و الغامق الجمدانة ب 480 جنية تركيزة اقل من40%


----------



## atef7000 (22 أبريل 2012)

الله ينور عليك يأخ أحمد


----------



## ahmed abo forn (23 أبريل 2012)

و جزاك خيرا يا اخى و تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------

